# Favourite Novel?



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

So my fellow Medstudentz, do you guys like reading? 
I, personally, love to read!
Some of my favourites are Rebecca, The Bartimaeus Trilogy, The Inheritance Cycle, and the Harry Potter series.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay, really glad, someone finally started a thread like this! :thumbsup: Good to know, nerds like me abound on Medstudentz, too!  So, books that I love DEFINITELY include Harry Potter! :inlove: I also adore every book by Jane Austen and Charles ****ens, but, my favourites amongst those're 'Pride and Prejudice' and 'Mansfield Park' by Austen and 'Oliver Twist', 'Nicholas Nickleby' and 'A Christmas Carol' by ****ens. 'The Three Musketeers', 'The Count Of Monte Cristo', 'Les Miserables', 'Anna Karenina', 'Jane Eyre', 'Wuthering Heights', 'Gone With The Wind', 'Little Women', 'Little Men', 'Jo's Boys', 'Rose In Bloom', 'Jack and Jill', 'The Great Gatsby', 'This Side Of Paradise', 'Dracula', 'Frankenstein', 'A Little Princess', 'The Secret Garden', 'The Adventures Of Tom Sawyer' and 'Treasure Island' are riveting, as well. Besides these, I also liked 'The Maze Runner' series, 'Paper Towns' by John Green, 'The Book Thief', the 'Hush, Hush' series, the 'Shatter Me' series, 'The Chemical Gardens' trilogy and Sarah Dessen books, to name a few. Woah, time to rein myself in! I get carried away when I'm on the subject of books. :bookworm:


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

The Harry Potter series, A Thousand Splendid Suns and Brain on Fire: My Month of Madness by Susannah Cahalan. Anyone who likes House or just a really compelling book HAS to read the last one.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah I hate harry Potter but I like kite runner.. thousand splendid suns is sooo depressing... and I also like this Urdu novel peer e kamil and I looooruve reading books....BTW what's this inheritance cycle??


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

*Everyone *likes The Kite Runner better. For me, I like books that I really remember even years after reading them, and if it takes some serious tears to make that happen then so be it


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Khalid Hosseini is an amazing writer! <3


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

RobinAV said:


> *Everyone *likes The Kite Runner better. For me, I like books that I really remember even years after reading them, and if it takes some serious tears to make that happen then so be it


Yeah I agree.... but I don't like sad endings....


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol don't forget to breathe you guys! 



IckyVicky said:


> Okay, really glad, someone finally started a thread like this! :thumbsup: Good to know, nerds like me abound on Medstudentz, too!  So, books that I love DEFINITELY include Harry Potter! :inlove: I also adore every book by Jane Austen and Charles ****ens, but, my favourites amongst those're 'Pride and Prejudice' and 'Mansfield Park' by Austen and 'Oliver Twist', 'Nicholas Nickleby' and 'A Christmas Carol' by ****ens. 'The Three Musketeers', 'The Count Of Monte Cristo', 'Les Miserables', 'Anna Karenina', 'Jane Eyre', 'Wuthering Heights', 'Gone With The Wind', 'Little Women', 'Little Men', 'Jo's Boys', 'Rose In Bloom', 'Jack and Jill', 'The Great Gatsby', 'This Side Of Paradise', 'Dracula', 'Frankenstein', 'A Little Princess', 'The Secret Garden', 'The Adventures Of Tom Sawyer' and 'Treasure Island' are riveting, as well. Besides these, I also liked 'The Maze Runner' series, 'Paper Towns' by John Green, 'The Book Thief', the 'Hush, Hush' series, the 'Shatter Me' series, 'The Chemical Gardens' trilogy and Sarah Dessen books, to name a few. Woah, time to rein myself in! I get carried away when I'm on the subject of books. :bookworm:



Psssst pssst...  between you and me...they're many more of us nerds out here 
The books I've read from this list are: The Count of Monte Cristo (I ADORE... surprisingly most people don't idk why... so over the moon atm), Mansfield Park, Pride and Prejudice, and The Great Gatsby.

- - - Updated - - -



aneyk said:


> Yeah I hate harry Potter but I like kite runner.. thousand splendid suns is sooo depressing... and I also like this Urdu novel peer e kamil and I looooruve reading books....BTW what's this inheritance cycle??


How?! How can you "hate" Harry Potter? ... How? :?

The Inheritance Cycle is a tetralogy by Christopher Paolini... Eragon, Eldest, Brisingr, and Inheritance.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone heard of the Artemis Fowl series?
ooh ooh what about Agatha Christie??? I've read Problem at Pollensa Bay, The Mysterious Mr. Quinn, and Murder on the Orient Express, 
And... uff :!:... Has anyone read any of Jodi Picoult's novels?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Really can't believe how people might not like 'The Count Of Monte Cristo'!  I read a couple of chapters and I was HOOKED! Could not put it down until I'd devoured every last word of that book! It's SUCH a literary masterpiece! :woot: I've read Agatha Christie books, too. She's one of the best mystery writers, in my opinion. And I've read 'Keeping Faith', 'My Sister's Keeper', 'Picture Perfect' and 'Between The Lines' by Jodi Picoult. Even though the last one isn't a solely Picoult novel, she co-wrote it with her daughter. Thanks so much for creating this thread, Thrushe42, now, I can vent my heart out, being the book-nerd that I am!


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

when it comes to novels , i just adore each and everything about novels . thats a pretty much interesting thread i must say .So one of my all time favs are the kite runner , the hobbit , to kill a mocking bird and all the classics .. ☺


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

@IckyVicky: You're welcome! ^_^ 

The feeling is mutual, buddy. I've read "The Count of Monte Cristo" many times, and I know the story backwards and forwards; however, the excitement of reading it again just doesn't go away. It's a pity, that nowadays, most people don't have the patience to enjoy reading/discussing the Classics anymore. 
True that! Oh, I just love Agatha Christie! She has this unique way of storytelling... that leaves the reader utterly speechless in the end.

I've read 'The Storyteller' and like you, 'Between the lines.'
The Storyteller made me cry TWICE! It's a very sad story. You must read it! Everyone should read it. It provides you with a different perspective on the Holocaust. It takes both sides into account, and continuously gives you different aspects of both sides... until the end. Even though, obviously, it's less inclined to support the Nazi's side...BUT please... you HAVE to read it. 

Now coming to 'Between the Lines.' For some strange reason, I didn't really like it  The story was cute, but I wouldn't read it again.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

I adore reading novels and a few biographies helen keller is a good one and my fav is in french language a series of ''Francois gravel '' ''piste sauvage " araigner sauvage" sekhmete la desse sauvage....." the full serie its all about adventure.ya and another one its Madmoiselle Charlotte this women just goes in a fantasy world and has a rock for a friend so its a pretty weird and interesting novel for all but in french again.I adore reading ''goosebumps " this is for those who adore horror ya i really advise u to read it there are also a few movies on it.AND ofcourse all the classiscs like narnia , twilight, etc

- - - Updated - - -

I adore reading novels and a few biographies helen keller is a good one and my fav is in french language a series of ''Francois gravel '' ''piste sauvage " araigner sauvage" sekhmete la desse sauvage....." the full serie its all about adventure.ya and another one its Madmoiselle Charlotte this women just goes in a fantasy world and has a rock for a friend so its a pretty weird and interesting novel for all but in french again.I adore reading ''goosebumps " this is for those who adore horror ya i really advise u to read it there are also a few movies on it.AND ofcourse all the classiscs like narnia , twilight, etc
oh And i just remembered stephen king he is a great writer ha has a few horror and emotional stories


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> @IckyVicky: You're welcome! ^_^
> 
> The feeling is mutual, buddy. I've read "The Count of Monte Cristo" many times, and I know the story backwards and forwards; however, the excitement of reading it again just doesn't go away. It's a pity, that nowadays, most people don't have the patience to enjoy reading/discussing the Classics anymore.
> True that! Oh, I just love Agatha Christie! She has this unique way of storytelling... that leaves the reader utterly speechless in the end.
> ...


Yeah, some people of our generation do lack the patience, necessary to fully appreciate the Classics. But, hey, they're Classics for a reason! The underappreciation of a few can't mar their timeless beauty! Cheesy, but, true!  In Christie books, you don't know who the killer is until the big revelation when the story draws to a close. :!: I LOVE that! That is exactly what suspense should be! And 'The Storyteller' sounds really interesting. Will try and read that. 

- - - Updated - - -



eaqa said:


> I adore reading novels and a few biographies helen keller is a good one and my fav is in french language a series of ''Francois gravel '' ''piste sauvage " araigner sauvage" sekhmete la desse sauvage....." the full serie its all about adventure.ya and another one its Madmoiselle Charlotte this women just goes in a fantasy world and has a rock for a friend so its a pretty weird and interesting novel for all but in french again.I adore reading ''goosebumps " this is for those who adore horror ya i really advise u to read it there are also a few movies on it.AND ofcourse all the classiscs like narnia , twilight, etc
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Haven't read any of the French books because I don't know French.  They sound like great stories, though. I like R.L. Stine. But, I prefer 'Fear Street' to 'Goosebumps'. I only read one book by Stephen King, 'The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon', a few years ago.


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello book worms! =p how are you? Hope that your having fun sweeping the library! Might as well mention my fav books... Hmm... The Alchemist Paulo coelho, the best  Then there's these cool books by Cecelia ahern, especially if you could see me now. Then I've read the princess diaries, fear street, child 44, ohh.. and the great expectations by Charles ****ens. And how can one forget the Sherlock holms series really good! Hope you like them! And aloso all that is red, it's really gud.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Who doesn't love Sherlock Holmes...:?

Okay, it's time to get dirty *rolls sleeves* (Books which I really really think everyone should read).
The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold.
A Separate Peace by John Knowles.
Cirque du Freak by Darren Shan.
Inkheart by Cornelia Funke. 
The Time Machine by H.G Wells. 
The Prince of Mist by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.
Interview with a Vampire by Anne Rice.
The Host by Stephanie Meyer.
.. and if you can bear with a bit of boredom... King Solomon's Mines.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

I've read 'The Lovely Bones', 'Inkheart', 'The Time Machine' and 'The Host' from that list. They were really good.  I've seen the film adaptations of 'The Lovely Bones' and 'Inkheart', too. Great movies. But, they weren't as good as the books.  I'm really excited when a book, I love gets made into a movie, but, I ALWAYS think, the book is better. Then, I'm all appalled when they deviate even slightly from the books, even though, I know, they have to alter the dialogue and everything when they turn it into a movie, but, whatever.  Has anyone read any Nicholas Sparks or Meg Cabot books, besides 'The Notebook' and 'The Princess Diaries', respectively? I think, they're good writers. Meg Cabot's narrative and dialogue are both fresh. And her books make me laugh out loud, at times.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

i agree that movies of the books are not the same thing i prefer books because our imagination just goes wild u can actually imagine the characters which is not always the same with the movie actors .they dont really look like u imagined them too be.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

eaqa said:


> i agree that movies of the books are not the same thing i prefer books because our imagination just goes wild u can actually imagine the characters which is not always the same with the movie actors .they dont really look like u imagined them too be.


Yes, exactly! Recently, I was so disappointed when they cast Dylan O'Brien as Thomas in 'The Maze Runner'. I mean, I like Dylan O'Brien. Just wasn't imagining Thomas as him.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

IckyVicky said:


> I've read 'The Lovely Bones', 'Inkheart', 'The Time Machine' and 'The Host' from that list. They were really good.  I've seen the film adaptations of 'The Lovely Bones' and 'Inkheart', too. Great movies. But, they weren't as good as the books.  I'm really excited when a book, I love gets made into a movie, but, I ALWAYS think, the book is better. Then, I'm all appalled when they deviate even slightly from the books, even though, I know, they have to alter the dialogue and everything when they turn it into a movie, but, whatever.  Has anyone read any Nicholas Sparks or Meg Cabot books, besides 'The Notebook' and 'The Princess Diaries', respectively? I think, they're good writers. Meg Cabot's narrative and dialogue are both fresh. And her books make me laugh out loud, at times.


Idk about Inkheart, but 'The Lovely Bones' movie was a huge disappointment! How they got the name of the film right is beyond me...they made soooo many (unnecessary) mistakes...it's just sad. 
In my opinion, H.P movies (no. 5, and 6) and Eragon sucked as well. 
I think the only movie I've seen that might have cut it was the Hobbit. 

I mean when you read a good book, you tend to (automatically) develop a sort of attachment to it...so, truth be told, even if the movie based on it is good on it's own... it still seems like an insult to the book and the author.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, and I made a mistake in my previous post...
If you guys can bear a bit of boredom read Fahrenheit 451...*not* King Solomon's Mines... Oh GOSH no!

Read King Solomon's Mines if you have a death wish... it's *that* boring.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

IckyVicky said:


> Yes, exactly! Recently, I was so disappointed when they cast Dylan O'Brien as Thomas in 'The Maze Runner'. I mean, I like Dylan O'Brien. Just wasn't imagining Thomas as him.


It happend with me when I saw Bella and Edward for the first time::


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Oh, and I made a mistake in my previous post...
> If you guys can bear a bit of boredom read Fahrenheit 451...*not* King Solomon's Mines... Oh GOSH no!
> 
> Read King Solomon's Mines if you have a death wish... it's *that* boring.


LOL. Thank goodness, you cleared that up, in time or, you would've unwittingly had a massacre on your hands.  I'm curious, when did you read that death-inducing book, anyway?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Aah sarcasm...it truly is part of a complete "thank you." :roll:
(Save a person's life and this is the appreciation you get... :banghead: ) 

Butbutbut buddy wait... don't'cha know the metaphor? :!: Curiosity killed the cat...and the IckyVickies. :smug:

However, if you must know ... I crossed that chasm of boredom, death, and utter despair about two years ago.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Aah sarcasm...it truly is part of a complete "thank you." :roll:
> (Save a person's life and this is the appreciation you get... :banghead: )
> 
> Butbutbut buddy wait... don't'cha know the metaphor? :!: Curiosity killed the cat...and the IckyVickies. :smug:
> ...


You did not just save one life. If only, it were that simple! Don't try to downplay what you did, Thrushe42! We all saw what you did! :watching: You saved MULTIPLE lives, you life-saver. Don't ever forget that! Also, I think, you mistook my unyielding, deeply-rooted gratitude for sarcasm.  As a great man, Albus Dumbledore, once said and I quote, "Curiosity is not a sin, Harry."  So, I'll take my chances as to whether it gets me killed or not. :laugh: I think, you have pretty great taste in literature.  How'd you come across such a no-really-go-ahead-and-stab-me-it's-that-boring book as 'King Solomon's Mines'?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol you're very jocular  , I'll give you that.

I'm not the type of person who downplays her achievements. In reality, I let the entire world know the second it happens  In fact, I recall having saved your life... twice. At this rate buddy, you'll indebted to me forever. 

There's no doubt that Albus Dumbledore was a great man... in fact the greatest sorcerer of all time. However, I think you should stop the facade, and choose your role models more realistically (someone who, one day, you can actually turn out to be like).
How about the Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland?? 

Hehehe thanks! 
Well, my dad thought it would be better to read it than lollygag all day long. Poor thing, I didn't have the heart to tell him that it was a nightmare (slight exaggeration: it was really boring at the beginning and a bit in the middle...but it got interesting towards the end.. and, it's been a few years since I read it so I don't think I've done the book proper justice...OHkayy I'm a hypocrite...please don't judge me ). 
Do you want to know the exact time I read the first page too?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

When was the second time, you saved my life? :/ Great man or not, Dumbledore's not my role model. And I'm really offended. I acknowledge your role as a life-saver and this is how you treat me, by referring to the Mad Hatter as my role model?  Come on, give me some credit! One day, I aspire to attain as great an intellectual height as that of the intellectual GIANT, Homer. . . Simpson. It seems like an impossible aim, now. A wisp of smoke, if, you will. But, with determination, anything can come to pass. And I'm determined for Mr. Homer Simpson and I to be on the same intellectual footing! :wacky: Dare I even WRITE it? I am shocked, baffled, SPEECHLESS, as they say; our saviour a HYPOCRITE? :!: This emoticon's insufficient to express the amount of shock, the utter HORROR, I feel! Judgemental stares, directed towards you, cutting you the very CORE!  Just kidding! A saviour's a saviour, no matter what they think, they might've done!  Do you even have to ASK? Yes, I do! I want to know about the exact SECOND, you glanced at the book's cover, too! :hilarious: I'm not being too inquisitive, am I? :? We all know the answer to that question. Of course, I'm not! :laugh:


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well well well, looks like a certain someone has the memory span of a hamster... 
See, that's why it's my job to do the remembering. Please don't ponder over it too much... you'll hurt yourself. 

I always thought I was the uncrowned queen of exaggeration and sarcasm...but boy, was i wrong. You've, undoubtedly and ruthlessly, stolen those titles from me (how could you??  )
Be that as it may, I can see that you possess potential...and lots of it. I admit, I may be an unconventional saviour but
I would never devalue, discredit, or debase your loyalty or even you (for that matter)... even if I wanted to jab you in the eye with a fork... never! 
I assure you that your acknowledgements, compliments, and (immensely bizarre) gratitude have been registered and understood. Therefore, I will personally, call the casting directors of Frozen and plead that they give you the role of Olaf if they ever make a sequel. Even Homer Simpson would be envious of your colossal success. Just imagine! :woot: Eh, be thankful it wasn't Dory (finding nemo)... then all you'd know how to do would be to speak whale and forget things every 15 seconds of your life :hilarious: 

You know, most people have to get married to suffer this obsessive kind of interrogation :facepalm:


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

HA hahahahahahahahha


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

A hamster, really? :/ I'm going to ignore your advice and peek into the past, anyway.  As I recall, you saved my life, ONCE, when you cautioned us against reading 'King Solomon's Mines'. Just in the nick of time, might I add, but, still, only ONCE! Wha. . . Can't. . . Con. . . Cen. . . Trate. . . Screen. . . Blurring. . . Head. . . POUNDING! :inpain:
So, a few minutes ago, I almost fell off my chair. Felt like my head was. . . ABLAZE. Almost passed out, the pain was so bad. Got the worst possible, SPLITTING headache. If, I'd listened to you and not put such sheer pressure on my brain by thinking that far back, I could've avoided that intense AGONY. You were SO right. :notworthy:
Every sentence, I've written on this thread has been the truth. How could you doubt that? EVER? How COULD you?  You thought, I was being. . . SARCASTIC? :shocked: I can't allow you to continue in a state of denial, so, I'm putting this matter to bed, once and for all. I, IckyVicky, have not been, nor will I ever be, sarcastic on this thread. Neither have I exaggerated, okay? :angelic:
I'm trying, extremely hard, to be afraid of that sneaky face. But, I can't find it in me to let that fear consume me. Because, someone to whom so many, myself included, owe their lives, can't be evil enough to jab someone in the eye. :thumbsup:
You save lives AND you know the Disney bigwigs? Every time, I think, you CAN'T get any cooler, you kick it up a notch. Making it impossible for us mere mortals to follow in your footsteps. How can one person be that AWESOME? :: It's not fair to the rest of us.  Though, I should be used to it by now since life isn't fair.
BTW, flattery will get you nowhere, my friend. I know, you're trying to pay me a compliment. Which I appreciate. But, I won't kid myself. Because nothing could be farther from the truth. In what kind of world, would the mighty, intellectual giant, Homer Simpson, be envious of such a lowly creature, such as myself, who is so far beneath him in intellect? Certainly, not in this one. The most, I can hope for, is to stand on the same intellectual footing as Mr. Simpson, someday. I'm not naive enough to believe that I, or ANYONE, can exceed the great cognitive prowess of that man. Neither should you! Sorry to burst your bubble. But, it's better to live in the real world than to inhabit a hopeless fantasy. :sorry:
We've already established, I'm only as inquisitive as the average person. Also, that my curiosity is nothing out of the ordinary. So, it doesn't become you to refer to it as 'obsessive'. For shame, madam, for SHAME! :grumpy:
OH! I get it, now. You were making a joke. It was really funny, too. Sorry for jumping to conclusions, earlier, concerning your comment about my HEALTHY curiosity. :roflmao:


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not going to argue with all that. :dead:

We've gone off on a tangent. 
Let's return to the topic in hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> We've gone off on a tangent.
> Let's return to the topic in hand. :thumbsup:


Yup, completely agree!


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Did anyone ever have any interest in juvenile literature? 
For example, Nancy Drew by Carolyn Keene, or The Secret Seven by Enid Blyton ( or any of Enid Blyton's books, for that matter).


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

Nancy drew


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Did anyone ever have any interest in juvenile literature?
> For example, Nancy Drew by Carolyn Keene, or The Secret Seven by Enid Blyton ( or any of Enid Blyton's books, for that matter).


I've read a few of the 'Nancy Drew' books. But, I LOVED Enid Blyton when I was younger! Have read a lot of her books. At 8 years old, she was practically my favourite writer.  I've read most of 'The Secret Seven' books, but, I used to ADORE the 'Famous Five' books. They were my favourite book series when I was younger! :inlove:


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

eaqa said:


> Nancy drew


Out of the few Nancy Drew novels I've read, my favourite was "The Secret of the Wooden Lady." :bookworm:

- - - Updated - - -



IckyVicky said:


> I've read a few of the 'Nancy Drew' books. But, I LOVED Enid Blyton when I was younger! Have read a lot of her books. At 8 years old, she was practically my favourite writer.  I've read most of 'The Secret Seven' books, but, I used to ADORE the 'Famous Five' books. They were my favourite book series when I was younger! :inlove:


Praise the Lord... I'm not the only one! :happy: Happy Day! Happy Day!
To be very honest, l have a bookcase with three shelves... and one of those shelves is entirely filled with Enid Blyton's novels (literally... from end to end). 
"Mr.Icy Cold," "Giants Round the Corner," "Flyaway Money," ... you name it.
Oh and my favourite... *drum roll* "The Little Brownie House. " 

It's the exact opposite for me... I like Famous Five, but I *love* The Secret Seven.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Praise the Lord... I'm not the only one! :happy: Happy Day! Happy Day!
> To be very honest, l have a bookcase with three shelves... and one of those shelves is entirely filled with Enid Blyton's novels (literally... from end to end).
> "Mr.Icy Cold," "Giants Round the Corner," "Flyaway Money," ... you name it.
> Oh and my favourite... *drum roll* "The Little Brownie House. "
> ...


You're not the only one on that account, by a long shot!  I still have all of my Enid Blyton collection, as well. It includes all of the books in 'The Famous Five' series, almost all of the ones in 'The Secret Seven' collection and a LOT of her standalone books. :bookworm: 'Flyaway Money' and 'The Little Brownie House' are my favourites, too. Along with 'The Magic Faraway Tree'! <3


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I am touched *sniff, sniff*

- - - Updated - - -

If I've ever been "obsessed" with a book (when I was younger)... it was "Varjak Paw." 
Heard of it?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> I am touched *sniff, sniff*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


S. F. Said, huh? Yes, I've heard of 'Varjak Paw', there being a copy of it in my school library, but, have never read it. Your virtual tears've fogged up the inside of my desktop screen. Can hardly see. Next time, keep a couple of virtual tissues at hand.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

*jaw drops* Oh no, how unfortunate! 
Did my virtual crocodile tears blur your vision momentarily??? :inpain: Awwwww! 
Does the baby want a pacifier too? :babyboy:

Dude, listen, I only wanted to know if you'd heard about it or not...not your entire life story.
I, unfortunately, don't hold the same "healthy" capacity for curiosity as you do :smug: 

But kudos to you... seems like you've spent a lot of time in the library if you're aware of these types of... well, let's just put it as not-so-well-known, novels. :thumbsup:


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

I won't be the means of disrupting your private collection of pacifiers. Absolutely REFUSE to have that on my conscience. I'm not Voldemort, you know!  So, no, I don't want one. What I do want is for your virtual tears to evaporate. It's almost been six hours. No luck so far. Maybe, I'll leave my desktop screen out in the Sun, tomorrow. . . 
Two lines HARDLY constitute as ANYONE'S life story. Besides a dead chick's, probably. Do you think, I'm a dead chick? :chicken: I was merely stating how YOUR tears completely MESSED UP my screen! I wouldn't share the story of my life with a person who's as curious a pebble, anyway. layful:
Thanks!


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ohhkay this is ridiculous. I * highly * doubt that a being so powerful, absolutely merciless, stone-hearted, apathetic, vindictive, malevolent... who Rowling herself describes as "The Raging Psychopath" ... whose name people fear to speak, referring to him as "He who-must-not-be-named"... would be sucking on a pacifier :facepalm: 
(Unless it was Salazar Slytherin's pacifier, which he could fit a horcrux into... then and ONLY then would it be debatable)
As if the guy has nothing better to do... like oh I don't know, maybe take over the world?!...or get a nose job? 

I'm telling!!! Forget Harry Potter... you'll be the first person he kills... just you wait. Oh boy! Oh boy! Oh boy! :woot: (PSST PSST  You'd better hide behind your chair right about now!).

Dude, my virtual tears are too good for you and your "desktop screen." :cool!:
AWWW They messed up your screen? GooD. I hope they short circuit your computer too.
:whistling:

Omg, they have a chicken emoji too? lol ... "Do you think I'm a dead chick?" Is that a trick question? :angelic:

I wonder what it's like in your head btw.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Ohhkay this is ridiculous. I * highly * doubt that a being so powerful, absolutely merciless, stone-hearted, apathetic, vindictive, malevolent... who Rowling herself describes as "The Raging Psychopath" ... whose name people fear to speak, referring to him as "He who-must-not-be-named"... would be sucking on a pacifier :facepalm:
> (Unless it was Salazar Slytherin's pacifier, which he could fit a horcrux into... then and ONLY then would it be debatable)
> As if the guy has nothing better to do... like oh I don't know, maybe take over the world?!...or get a nose job?
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about miscommunication! What I actually MEANT by 'I'm not Voldemort, you know!' was, I'm not as heartless, as Voldemort obviously is, as to destroy a person's sole reason for existence. Which, in your case, is your private pacifier collection. How a person manages to misunderstand that, is beyond me. :roll: Why would I go around making fun of the Dark Lord? I don't have a death wish. Though, I'm with you on the nose job.  I swear, I wasn't laughing at your expense, Voldemort, it was a friendly suggestion. 
Such a blatant display of heartlessness, from a SAVIOUR? Such mirth at the misfortune of another, a misfortune of your OWN making, might I add? Incomprehensible, really! If, life-savers can act in such a disgraceful manner, what hope is there for the rest of us? :depressed:
I am not dead, that I can say with the utmost faith. A chick, on the other hand, _that _is still up for debate. :chicken: Yes, there is a chicken emoji. Gaze upon it in all it's Avian GLORY!
You don't have to wonder about the inner workings of my brain. I gather, it's much the same as the inside of _​your_ head. Because, you're just as crazy as I am! :wacky: Who, besides us, could get into long-winded discussions over virtually nothing? LOL. :roflmao:


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Simply incredible! 
Look, dude, when the ball was in your court, you made a grave mistake by not clarifying what you meant exactly ... and you should have known that what you said could go both ways. Thus, you don't have the right to blame me for "misinterpreting" :angelic: In other words, it was all your fault. :writing:
Negative. Much to your dismay, whether my "sole reason for existence" is my "imaginary" pacifier collection or not... * HAH * you'll never know layful: (the suspense will drive you insane :hilarious: )

Don't think for a second that The Dark Lord will spare you... He'll see right through your sham! There's no escape! 
Display of heartlessness my foot! I told you to hide behind your chair. However, it seems that whenever I give you good advice... you just have this strange involuntary reaction that altogether ceases your comprehension of common sense...and you ignore it :thumbsdown: 

No man! Chicks are cute and innocent... and no one (in their right mind) would want to kill a chick. Believe me, you, buddy, are nothing of the sort. 
I'm not entirely sure if I should take that as a compliment or an insult.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Simply incredible!
> Look, dude, when the ball was in your court, you made a grave mistake by not clarifying what you meant exactly ... and you should have known that what you said could go both ways. Thus, you don't have the right to blame me for "misinterpreting" :angelic: In other words, it was all your fault. :writing:
> Negative. Much to your dismay, whether my "sole reason for existence" is my "imaginary" pacifier collection or not... * HAH * you'll never know layful: (the suspense will drive you insane :hilarious: )
> 
> ...


The proverbial ball, my dear Thrushe42, stills remains firmly in my court. I own, I'd mistaken you as being as perceptive an individual as Mr. Simpson. I sometimes forget that I'm surrounded by people who are not, in fact, that genius of a man, Homer Simpson. So, it was entirely my fault for not elaborating EXACTLY what I'd written and assuming, you would automatically comprehend the meaning behind my words, like Mr. Simpson might have. 
I ALREADY know about your pacifier collection. You can't deny it's existence. The truth stings, but, ultimately, reigns supreme. I know, you're embarrassed about being the owner of the largest pacifier collection, known to man. :bag: But, it's okay! No one's judging you, here! Each of us is as unique and beautiful as a snowflake. We should be proud and accepting of who we are. :thumbsup: So, stop pretending to be someone, you're not and embrace your love of pacifiers! :inlove:
If, Voldemort is going to come after anyone, it's you. After all, you're the one who suggested, he get a nose job. Don't try to deflect his rage towards an innocent bystander like myself. 
The 'display of heartlessness', I mentioned was your callousness towards the threat of your virtual tears potentially ruining my desktop.
Do you mean to say. . . I'm NOT innocent? That you would entertain murderous thoughts towards. . . me? :!: I've been nothing but kind to you. . . nothing but KIND!  What kind of saviour ARE you? 
Take it any way, you will. It's still the truth. I'm as crazy as you are. layful:


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

You guys do know that this is a thread abt favorite novels. Anyways I enjoy reading:thumbsup:.And NO OFFENSE but both of u are crazy(but in a good way):woot:


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

eaqa said:


> You guys do know that this is a thread abt favorite novels. Anyways I enjoy reading:thumbsup:.And NO OFFENSE but both of u are crazy(but in a good way):woot:


Uhh... I created this thread... *points to myself*... I think I know what it's about. :thumbsup:
Tell that to Mr. Mad Hatter Jr. ^^ up there. Attention span of a fly this one has... :wacky: He just has to avail every opportunity for digression. Why don't you try talking some sense into him? Mission impossible... I know but please for my sake, Eaqa... pls? 
No, please Eaqa, not you too! 

- - - Updated - - -



IckyVicky said:


> The proverbial ball, my dear Thrushe42, stills remains firmly in my court. I own, I'd mistaken you as being as perceptive an individual as Mr. Simpson. I sometimes forget that I'm surrounded by people who are not, in fact, that genius of a man, Homer Simpson. So, it was entirely my fault for not elaborating EXACTLY what I'd written and assuming, you would automatically comprehend the meaning behind my words, like Mr. Simpson might have.
> I ALREADY know about your pacifier collection. You can't deny it's existence. The truth stings, but, ultimately, reigns supreme. I know, you're embarrassed about being the owner of the largest pacifier collection, known to man. :bag: But, it's okay! No one's judging you, here! Each of us is as unique and beautiful as a snowflake. We should be proud and accepting of who we are. :thumbsup: So, stop pretending to be someone, you're not and embrace your love of pacifiers! :inlove:
> If, Voldemort is going to come after anyone, it's you. After all, you're the one who suggested, he get a nose job. Don't try to deflect his rage towards an innocent bystander like myself.
> The 'display of heartlessness', I mentioned was your callousness towards the threat of your virtual tears potentially ruining my desktop.
> ...


Coming to you...
LOL "embrace your love of pacifiers" .. :hilarious: Dude you need to get out more. 
No, you are not innocent. You are the polar opposite of "innocent." Devious and deceitful are more like it. You're not cute and I can say, for certain, that you're not FLUFFY either.
Alright... so we won't deny it's existence..but can you prove it? Come on now, fess up. Present the hardcore evidence you have stacked up against me, Sherlock :watching: 
Tut tut tut, false accusations? Lies? I didn't expect this kind of back-stabbing behaviour from you. A commoner maybe... but YOU? :shocked: And you have the GAUL to say that you've been nothing but kind to me?!?! You have broken my heart  

I've decided. I, Thrushe42, hereby resign from my duties as a saviour and everything savior-related. This saviour shall shall save lives no more. From now on, the blood curdling shrieks and cries for help will be ignored and therfore, left unanswered. Genuinely innocent people will die. All because of you... IckyVicky.  
What have you done, I.V? What have you done?


----------



## Nab33l (Nov 27, 2014)

Is this thread even about books anymore? :')


Anyway,
I would Say "The book Thief"


Going to start "The maze runner" or "The Time travelers wife" today. 
Which one do you people think is better overall?


----------



## Amna_khan (Oct 30, 2014)

"The house girl"


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

The book thief .... A story of leisel meminger...


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

"My name is red" by Orhan Pamuk. The best I've ever read and probably the best I'll ever get to read. No wonder it won the Nobel prize. Exquisite!


----------



## allcovetalllost (Oct 24, 2014)

To kill a mocking bird <3333

atticus. You da real mvp.

- - - Updated - - -

TO KILL A MOCKING BIRD <3333

ATTICUS. YOU DA REAL MVP.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Catcher in the Rye
The Rainmaker


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

I love reading too and have tons of favourites. But, I'll only name a few so that, whoever is reading this doesn't pass away from boredom. So, here goes: Gone with the wind, Anne of green gables and all the other books in the series, Little women, Eight cousins, Bitterblue and many many others.


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

I adore Edgar Poe's novels. These novels are really extraordinary and unusual.


----------

